#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Ursachen für vorzeitige Ejakulation und Lösungsansätze >

## Läuft

Leibe Grüße an alle,  
Wollte einen kurzen Beitrag den ich gestern gelesen habe mit allen Teilen. Also, wie die Überschrift schon sagt, handelt es sich um das Thema "vorzeitige Ejakulation". Die haben einige Grundfragen gestellt und auch sehr ausführliche Antworten gegeben. Ich empfehle diesen Beitrag sehr gerne weiter, und bitte alle die ähnliche Beiträge online finden mit der Gemeinde zu teilen. Den Beitrag könnt ihr euch unter Vorzeitige Ejakulation | Länger durchhalten bei frühzeitigem Samenerguss anschauen.  
Wünsche allen noch einen schönen, fröhlichen und gesunden Tag  :Smiley:

----------


## nilsd.

Ich leide selbst seit frühester Jugend an zu schnellem Samenerguss (  und habe auch schon alles Mögliche und Unmögliche  ausprobiert...Beckenbodentraining, Squeeze, Kondome und, und,  und..leider alles ohne Erfolg.
Bei P.... hatte ich die Nacht mit relativ starker Übelkeit zu kämpfen.
Die  E..... war der größte Schuß in den Ofen, den nicht nur mein kleiner  Freund war betäubt, sondern leider ging das "Nichtfühlen" auch auf die  Vagina meiner Freundin über, war das reinste Fiasko, aber da wir beide  viel Humor haben, endete das Ganze in einem Lachflash )
Jetzt habe ich ein neues Spray gefunden, dass auch im Preis im Gegensatz zu P.....überzeugt, heißt M......und das ist echt irre...das Gefühl,  die Empfindung, alles wie vorher, man ist total erregt, es fühlt sich  toll an, nur dass man locker 30min kann!!!

----------


## Lisan

Hast du denn eine Lösung ?

----------


## kirsche19

Hallo,  was ich nicht verstehe, warum ihr euch imme rso auf chemische Produkte, wie Tabletten und co. versteift? 
Wenn auch nicht jeder Tag und jede Situatio gleich ist, lernt doch mit dem Ganzen umzugehen.  
Bei starkem Druck und auch Reizen ist es halt auch mal so. 
Ansonsten ist es überwiegend Kopfsache. 
Konzentriert euch auf die Partnerin, ihre Wünsche und möglichst ihrem Orgasmus. Immer mal wiedr mit ner kleinen Pause, 
dann kommt der Rest fast von alleine.  
Wenn der Druck zu stark ist, dann lasst ihn vorab schon mal raus. Beim 2. mal ist es dann schöner, für beide.  
Das Ziel sollte der Orgasmus der Frau sein, 
Weil: Happy Wife, happy life! 
LG

----------


## j.f

Wenns wirklich nicht ohne geht, dann wird gern Fluoxetin verschrieben. 
Das nimmst du einfach paar Stunden davor und dann wirkt das wirklich beeindruckend. 
Wenn du das nicht durchweg und regelmäßig einnimmst, scheinen da auch keine Risiken zu bestehen und das Medi hat auch genau dafür wohl eine Zulassung, ist aber ansonsten ein leichtes Antidepressivum.
Das wirkt bei manchem so gut, dass er den Orgasmus an dem Tag erstmal völlig knicken kann...  :Zwinker:  ... mann arbeitet sich immer wieder rann aber dann kommt kein O. sondern alles verpufft und man fängt von vorn an.  :Smiley:

----------


## gisie63

Zur Info: 
Fluoxetin ist ein Antidepressiva, Serotonin-Wiederaufnahmehemmer. Eine Zulassung als Potenzmittel ist mir nicht bekannt.
LG gisie

----------


## j.f

Von Potenzmitteln redet hier keiner, sondern davon, den Orgasmus zu verzögern.
Genau das kann ein Serotoninwiederaufnahmehemmer und wie gesagt, für diesen Anwendungsfall ist das Medi auch zugelassen und wird so auch von Ärzten verschrieben.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Lieber j.f , 
bitte doch im Voraus über Indikationen des o.g. Präparates hinsichtlich 
deren Verordnung informieren. 
Zugelassen ist das Präparat ausschließlich zur Therapie von: 
- Episoden einer Major Depression
- Zwangsstörung
- Bulimie 
Wenn es außerhalb der Indikationen verordnet wird, handelt es sich um ein
Off-Lable Use, also um eine zulassungsüberschreitende Anwendung. Übrigens
muss eine solche Verordnung die Krankenkasse nicht erstatten - also unter
Umständen selbst zahlen. 
Das eine solche Verordnung fragwürdig ist, zeigt schon alleine der Hinweis bei
allen Verordnung über UAWs. 
UAW:  erektile DysfunktionEjakulationsstörung einschließlich ausbleibende Ejakulation, Ejakulationsstörung, vorzeitige Ejakulation, verzögerte Ejakulation, retrograde Ejakulation  
Aussagen wie    

> für diesen Anwendungsfall ist das Medi auch zugelassen und wird so auch von Ärzten verschrieben

 sind absoluter Humbug und grob fahrlässig, ohne Hintergrundinformation.
Der Arzt entscheidet. Schließlich geht es um seinen Kopf.

----------


## j.f

Ja, aber er kann den Arzt ja mal danach fragen und natürlich entscheidet das dann der Arzt.
Wie gesagt, scheint aber laut vieler positiver (!) Bereichte ein taugliches Mittel zu sein. 
Alles gleich zu verteufeln ist irgendwie auch nicht hilfreich.
Die Karten alle auf den Tisch zu legen und dann den Arzt vor Ort entscheiden zu lassen hilft glaub ich mehr. 
Und genau, die Packungsbeilage... da steht genau das drin, was er ja erreichen will: verzögerte Ejakulation und warum nicht eine Nebenwirkung zur gewünschten Hauptwirkung erklären. Sorry, aber das wird tatsächlich oft eingesetzt und die anderen Folgen, die da vermerkt sind, ergeben sich aus dauerhaftem Gebrauch.
4h vorher genommen wirkt die Tablette genau wie gewünscht und sollte auch keine anderweitigen Wirkungen haben. Anders sieht das bei täglicher Einnahme aus, dann kommen die anderen Nebenwirkungen tatsächlich noch dazu. 
Wenn es ihm hilft, dann wird übrigens auch das selbst zahlen kein Problem sein. Was braucht er da? Eine Packung im Jahr? 
Erster Treffer bei Google: http://www.medizin.de/ratgeber/fluoxetin.html 
"Aber auch außerhalb der Psychiatrie kann der Serotonin-Wiederaufnahmehemmer helfen: Fluoxetin verlängert effektiv eine zu frühe Ejakulation. Während eine antidepressive Wirkung nur durch monatelange, regelmäßige Einnahme eintritt, tritt der den männlichen Orgasmus verzögernde Effekt bereits nach einer einzigen Tablette ein. Wer also das Präparat nur gegen einen vorzeitigen Samenerguss verwenden will, braucht die Tablette lediglich einige Stunden vor dem Geschlechtsverkehr einnehmen. Für alle anderen Patienten ist Geduld das Gebot der Stunde. Wie für viele Psychopharmaka typisch, tritt der antidepressive Effekt von Fluoxetin erst nach frühestens 14 Tagen ein. "  
... ich sage wie immer "Tellerrand", denn bei vielen Ärzten ist der leider oft viel zu hoch... Soll keinen beleidigen, das ist nur meine Feststellung in Bezug auf Vieles, was ich in den letzten Jahren so erfahren und erlebt habe... denn, das haben wir schon immer so gemacht. Stimmts?  :Zwinker:

----------

